# варьировать / варьироваться



## elemika

Добрый вечер,
пытаюсь решить проблему употребления слова "варьировать/ варьироваться" в следующем контексте:
_Полученные экспериментальные значения варьировали от хх до уу единиц (_речь идет о том, что в эксперименте получились значения в диапазоне от хх до уу ед)_._

При употреблении глагола "варьировать" встречается как его переходная форма (_экспериментаторы варьировали условия измерений_), так и непереходная форма (_показатель варьировал в широких пределах_) Видимо, это связано с тем, что _to_ _vary_ переводится и как _изменять_, и как _изменяться_.

Допустимо ли использование глагола _варьироваться_ в указанном контексте? Так, в статьях нередко встречается выражение "_результаты варьировались_". 

Спасибо!


----------



## morzh

*Я думаю, ответ дан здесь.

Толковый словарь русского языка под ред. Д. Н. Ушакова**ВАРЬИРОВАТЬ*  варьирую, варьируешь,  несов., что (от латин. varius - различный) (книжн.). 1. Видоизменять,  разнообразить. Варьировать на все лады один и тот же рассказ.  Варьировать музыкальную тему. 2. (*неправ. вм. варьироваться).  Видоизменяться.**

ВАРЬИРОВАТЬСЯ*  варьируюсь, варьируешься, несов. (книжн.). 1. Видоизменяться. 2. Страд. к варьировать.​


----------



## elemika

Спасибо, Morzh.
Вот цитата из словаря Ефремовой:
варьировать [варьировать] несов. перех. и неперех. 1) перех. Создавать  новые варианты, видоизменять. 2) неперех. Видоизменяться,  разнообразиться, ~ся (1).

С определением Ушакова плохо согласуется, например, такое понятие, как варьирующий признак (признак, способный принимать любые значения, в определенном интервале)

Как по-Вашему, уже полученные результаты варьируют или варьируются?


----------



## Natalisha

elemika said:


> _Полученные экспериментальные значения варьировались от хх до уу единиц (_речь идет о том, что в эксперименте получились значения в диапазоне от хх до уу ед)_._


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> Как по-Вашему, уже полученные результаты варьируют или варьируются?




Я бы сказал, "варьируются".

Но я согласен с тем, что повсеместно встречается именно "варьировать": "Результаты разных исследований на эту тему варьируют в пределах нескольких порядков".

Я даже не знаю, что посоветовать: в научном языке есть свои, пусть и нестандартные с точки зрения литературного, но настолько устоявшиеся "неправильности", что, порою, неследование им выглядит хуже следования.

Поэтому, если это конкретно Ваша статья, то посмотрите, как принято писать в этой области, и следуйте, пардон за "панталоны", "мэйнстриму"  .


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Я даже не знаю, что посоветовать: в научном языке есть свои, пусть и нестандартные с точки зрения литературного, но настолько устоявшиеся "неправильности", что, порою, неследование им выглядит хуже следования.
> 
> Поэтому, если это конкретно Ваша статья, то посмотрите, как принято писать в этой области, и следуйте, пардон за "панталоны", "мэйнстриму"  .


Поддерживаю, как бы грустно это ни звучало...


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Поддерживаю, как бы грустно это ни звучало...




Мы говорим не штормы, а штормааааааа!


----------



## elemika

morzh said:


> Я даже не знаю, что посоветовать: в научном языке есть свои, пусть и нестандартные с точки зрения литературного, но настолько устоявшиеся "неправильности", что, порою, неследование им выглядит хуже следования.


А как быть с этим?
Окраска варьирует от бесцветной до светло-зелёной.
Вкус варьирует от кисловатого до сладкого.
Оценки варьировали от 0 до 10 баллов.


Пой, ураган, нам злые песни в уши...


----------



## morzh

Я именно про это и сказал: повсеместно встречается именно "варьировать" в смысле "варьироваться". Прижилось.

Ну и, поскольку Ефремова своим принятием уравновешивает Ушаковское неприятие.....да и не звучит это так уж, ужасно-то. Это мы, придерасты эдакие....придираемся.

В общем, как Вам Ваше личное чувство подсказывает - так и пишите. Даже если это и погрешение, то явно не из разряда "ложить". 

ps. Да, а отчего бы не написать "меняются"? Слово, вроде бы, еще не устаревшее.
_Полученные экспериментальные значения *МЕНЯЛИСЬ* от хх до уу единиц

Кстати, слово в технической литературе вполне употребимо именно в этом смысле.
_


----------



## elemika

Прошу прощения ,
все дело в том, что у меня глагол "варьировать" в значении "видоизменяться" не вызывает сомнений:
широко варьирующие значения
заметно варьирующие показатели

Такой перевод и напрашивается в случае, например, _varying values_
Я не чувствую никакой "неправильности" в таком его использовании.

У меня, напротив, вызывает сомнения применение "варьироваться" в том же контексте:
_полученные значения варьировались..._ Означает ли это, что кто-то их варьировал (изменял, создавал новые значения)? 
Если речь идет об условиях эксперимента, сомнений нет - действительно, ученый может варьировать задаваемые параметры, поэтому они варьируются (экспериментаторами).
Но если это объективные данные? Они тоже варьируются?

Вот со словом "изменяться" все проще: значения изменялись - и все! (неважно, сами по себе или кто-то приложил руку  к их изменению).
Ой, прочла про "меняться". Да, верно. Но дело в том, что слово "варьировать / варьироваться" используется очень часто, хотелось понять наконец, как правильно с ним обращаться.


----------



## cyanista

elemika said:


> Допустимо ли использование глагола _варьироваться_ в указанном контексте? Так, в статьях нередко встречается выражение "_результаты варьировались_".



Я бы употребила именно "варьировались", как и предыдущие ораторы. "Результаты варьируют от... и до..." я бы до сегодняшнего дня сочла неприемлемым.


----------



## Maroseika

Непереходное значение глагола "варьировать" уже зафиксировано в словаре Кузнецова: http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%E2%E0%F0%FC%E8%F0%EE%E2%E0%F2%FC&all=x
Так что Ушаков и Ожегов в этом отношении устарели.


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Непереходное значение глагола "варьировать" уже зафиксировано в словаре Кузнецова: http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%e2%e0%f0%fc%e8%f0%ee%e2%e0%f2%fc&all=x
> Так что Ушаков и Ожегов в этом отношении устарели.


Ну вот, я так и знала. Все наши знания устарели. Срок годности наш, видимо, истек, как у йогУрта и у кофе.


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> Ну вот, я так и знала. Все наши знания устарели. Срок годности наш, видимо, истек, как у йогУрта и у кофе.



Вечная проблема: школа кончилась, а язык - нет.


----------



## morzh

Вот самые первые примеры использования, с начала разультатов поиска Гуглом,:

1. Варьировать

В упрощённом примере независимую _переменную_ можно рассматривать как некий *...* *силу которого варьирует* *экспериментатор*,

Это та _переменная_, *варьируя которую* Mathcad будет пытаться 

Но чаще всего в ходе эксперимента,* варьируя одну переменную*

В   экспериментальных исследованиях, напротив, *вы   варьируете *некоторые* переменные*

Т.е. - здесь варьируют что-то, а не сами себя.


2. Варьироваться.

*Поведение* unset() внутри _функции_ может *варьироваться* в зависимости 

*Варьироваться* могут все *переменные* признаки

Независимыми переменными   называются переменные, которые* варьируются   исследователем*

чтобы посмотреть как*   варьируются значения *переменных и затем   подсчитать

------------------


Пока что всё неплохо.

ПС. Как я уже сказал, я не возражаю категорически против "варьировать" в смысле "видоизменяться", но сам бы написал "варьироваться" в смысле "меняться" в активном.

Для меня "варьировать"="менять/видоизменять". Поэтому "меняться/видоизменяться"="варьироваться". 

PPS. Я не заметил устойчивого преобладания "неправильного" написания в научной литературе, так что это оправданием не сочтёшь.


----------



## elemika

Morzh, это здорово!
Но ведь употребление переходной формы глагола сомнений не вызывает,  начиная с Ушакова: мы можем варьировать условия; условия могут  варьироваться (нами, по нашему выбору).
Ваш п.2 - это фактически та же самая переходная форма (переменные, которые варьируются исследователем).

Но если признак изменяется независимо от исследователя, а исследователь лишь регистрирует его изменение?

Посмотрите здесь:  есть параметры варьируемые (которые варьирует исследователь) и  варьирующие (которые сами колеблются или меняются в зависимости от  каких-то условий).
Величину можно варьировать в диапазоне
но величина может и сама варьировать в диапазоне (иногда неясно почему)




Maroseika said:


> Непереходное значение глагола "варьировать" уже зафиксировано в словаре Кузнецова: http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=%E2%E0%F0%FC%E8%F0%EE%E2%E0%F2%FC&all=x
> Так что Ушаков и Ожегов в этом отношении устарели.



Употребимы ли обе формы? (в непереходном значении?)

Например, если в контексте "Анализ величины издержек на 1 фармспециалиста в исследуемых аптеках показал, что этот *показатель* *варьирует* от 63,3 тыс. руб. до 282,2 тыс. руб. в среднем в год" мы используем форму "варьируется", будет ли означать, что происходит направленное регулирование этого показателя? Что его таким поддерживают (в заданных пределах)?
Либо это звучит одинаково?


----------



## cyanista

*"*Показатель *варьируется* от 63,3 тыс. руб. до 282,2 тыс. руб." - констатация факта изменения и указание нижней и верхней границы вариаций, т.е. никаких сведений о первопричинах не дается и не подразумевается. По такому же образцу, как "показатель повышается/понижается".

"Показатель *варьирует* от 63,3 тыс. руб. до 282,2 тыс. руб." для меня звучит также неправильно, как звучало бы "показатель повышает до 282,2 тыс. руб.". Но я охотно верю, что этот, такой странный для меня вариант отвоевал себе место под солнцем...


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> Ваш п.2 - это фактически та же самая переходная форма (переменные, которые варьируются исследователем).



Не совсем: там есть как переменные, варьируемые исследователем ("переменные, которые варьируются исследователем), так и функция, поведение которой варьируется (неважно, где и как). Т.е. оба активный (непереходное значение) и пассивный залоги.

А вот исследователь - он переменные варьирует.

ПС. Я, пожалуй, закончу на эту тему - я, наверное, сказал, всё, что мог, да и в магазин пора 

Какой бы вариант Вы не употребили - в данном конкретном случае, я не думаю, что Вы будете выглядеть неграмотным человеком. Это из той области, где в англоязычных толковых словарях пишут, что, мол, "the members of the usage panel still have not reached an agreement amongst themselves".


----------



## elemika

cyanista said:


> Но я охотно верю, что этот, такой странный для меня вариант отвоевал себе место под солнцем...



Рискуя утомить, приведу результаты грамматического исследования:
Здесь: глаголы  с варьированием переходности : 
Р-глаголы: 
.... _варьировать_ и некоторые другие глаголы на _-ировать_:
_Все правильно, но так в этом-то и дело, что если программа не подходит детям по каким-то параметрам, то *хороший педагог ее видоизменяет и варьирует*_: -) [Наши дети: Дошколята и младшие школьники (форум) (2005)]

_В результате образуется большое число линий, *длина которых варьирует* от нескольких десятков до сотен nm_. [В.  И. Веттегрень, В. Н. Светлов. Динамика линий скольжения на поверхности  поликристаллической меди (2004) // «Физика твердого тела», 2004.11.15]


Большая Медицинская Энциклопедия: 
Если какой-нибудь признак у группы особей оказывается не одинаково  выраженным (напр., рост группы людей одного возраста), подчиняясь  основным законам изменчивости, или вариации, то говорят, что «_*признак варьирует*_», т. к. выражение  «признак изменяется» подчеркивает динамический характер явлений и не  отличает явления в статическом состоянии, а выражения «признак  обнаруживает изменчивость» и т. п.—несколько сложны. В подобных случаях  обычно термин «изменчивость» заменяется термином вариация (например, «_*признак  варьирует, и вариация его тем сильнее*_, чем...»)

Благодарю всех за дискуссию, за отклики и за потраченное время!

Тема была спровоцирована рецензируемой работой; во всяком случае, стало ясно, что в использовании термина "варьироваться" в качестве непереходного глагола автор совсем не одинок! Наверное, причина в том, что заимствованное по сути слово _vary _уподобляется понятным русскому уху словам "колебаться, изменяться" (речь идет о непереходной форме). На мой взгляд, использование глагола _варьироваться_ в качестве непереходного - это что-то вроде "себя изменяться".
Еще раз спасибо всем!


----------



## Maroseika

elemika said:


> На мой взгляд, использование глагола _варьироваться_ в качестве непереходного - это что-то вроде "себя изменяться".



Непонятно, что вы имеете в виду. Глагол "варьироваться" всегда непереходный, такова его морфология. А вот глагол "варьировать" может быть как переходным, так и непереходным.


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Непонятно, что вы имеете в виду. Глагол "варьироваться" всегда непереходный, такова его морфология. А вот глагол "варьировать" может быть как переходным, так и непереходным.



Спасибо. Вы правы.
Имелась ввиду определенная конструкция (см.контекст):изменение результатов, показателей

Например: 
варьировать до некоторой степени  — vary somewhat (between different patients)


----------



## morzh

Elemika:

Понимаете, в чем дело....я вот просмотрел еще раз всю эту дискуссию, и вот чего я не пойму.

Мы вроде бы установили, что, как минимум, не столь давно, а, судя по некоторым данным - и сегодня, (согласно мнению тех, кто редактирует один из не столь уж и многочисленных авторитетных толковых словарей, словарь Ушакова) в непереходном виде используется конкретная форма - "варьироваться".

Далее, мы установили, что, вроде бы, не "зиськуется строго" и другая форма, сегодня так же многими используемая, и некоторыми авторитетами уже признанная.

Т.е. есть форма "правильная" и форма "возможно, не совсем неправильная, или правильная, но не всеми признанная, и популярная".

Из Ваших высказываний следует, что что-то сильно двигает вас к использованию последней. Т.е. "я вроде понимаю, как, но хочу вот так".

Ну так, вроде бы, даже из тех, кто ратует за "правильность раньшего времени", никто Вас за это, кажется, не ругает.
Я - точно не ругаю. Я бы так не написал, но человека, так пишущего, осуждать не стану. Для меня есть вещи неприемлемые, приемлемые на грани, и просто приемлемые, даже если я ими не пользуюсь: эта - одна из них.

Все мнения здесь уже высказаны, и некоторые даже повторены.

Так в чём же дело? Нравится - пользуйтесь!


----------



## cyanista

> Глагол "варьироваться" всегда непереходный, такова его морфология.


Да, здесь речь не о категории переходности/непереходности (возвратный глагол, как-никак). Можно назвать это так: глагол "варьироваться" употребляется как в пассивном, так и в декаузативном значении. 

Пассив: доза варьируется экспериментатором.

Декаузатив: цена варьируется в зависимости от спроса (≈колеблется, меняется).

(Это исключительно для любителей поблуждать по дебрям языкознания.)


----------



## elemika

cyanista said:


> Да, здесь речь не о категории переходности/непереходности (возвратный глагол, как-никак). Можно назвать это так: глагол "варьироваться" употребляется как в пассивном, так и в декаузативном значении.
> 
> Пассив: доза варьируется экспериментатором.
> 
> Декаузатив: цена варьируется в зависимости от спроса (≈колеблется, меняется).
> Цена варьируется на основании изучения спроса. (ее изменяют...)
> 
> Поскольку цену и так и эдак кто-то устанавливает / меняет /варьирует, разница невелика.
> (Это исключительно для любителей поблуждать по дебрям языкознания.)



А как быть здесь: этот вид варьирует в зависимости от местообитания (haec species pro diversitate loci variat) 
Глагол в_ "_активном_" _значении_; варьируется _лишает фразу смысла 

@ Morzh: понимаю, Ваше терпение иссякло  Спасибо Вам!


----------



## morzh

elemika said:


> @ morzh: понимаю, Ваше терпение иссякло  Спасибо Вам!



Иссякнулось :d 

Да нет, меня-то это почему напрягать должно. Просто изначально запрос был не теоретический, а практический. Мне кажется, ответ был получен. И даже не единожды


----------



## cyanista

Цена варьируется (участниками рынка) на основании изучения спроса - _ее изменяют_. *ПАССИВ*
Цена варьируется (допустимо: варьирует) в зависимости от спроса  -  _она колеблется, скачет, поднимается и  опускается, забирается на недостижимые высоты и плюхается обратно. _*ДЕКАУЗАТИВ*
 
Я понимаю, что вам хочется и здесь увидеть пассивное значение. Но эдак вы и "цена колеблется" или "цена возрастает" тоже к пассиву отнесете (ее все еще кто-то "колеблет")! 

Приведу примеры, где декаузативное значение совсем уж очевидно.



Общая окраска [нутрий] варьируется от серо-бежевой до темно-бежевой со  своеобразной серебристой вуалью. Отсюда



 При этом напряженность магнитного поля на Уране сильно варьируется, изменяясь от района к району. Отсюда
 
Вы привыкли употреблять в таких случаях варьирует, это мы уже установили. 



elemika said:


> А как быть здесь: этот вид варьирует в зависимости от местообитания (haec species pro diversitate loci variat)
> Глагол в_ "_активном_" _значении_; варьируется _лишает фразу смысла



Напомню, что "ультрасовременный" словарь Кузнецова указывает непереходный вариант следующим образом: *2. *варьировать=варьироваться. Если этому верить, то они должны быть всегда взаимозаменяемы.

В приведенном вами предложении лучше было бы сказать, что особенности вида варьируются в зависимости от местообитания  (или, согласно вашему предпочтению, варьируют).


----------



## elemika

cyanista said:


> Напомню, что "ультрасовременный" словарь Кузнецова указывает непереходный вариант следующим образом: *2. *варьировать=варьироваться. Если этому верить, то они должны быть всегда взаимозаменяемы.


Спасибо.
Очень полезная дискуссия


----------

